# Surf, Nearshore & Mid-Bay On Fire!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Winds have backed down to seasonal long-term norms and that has opened up more venues than Starbucks! From Offshore Near Shore, Surf, mid-bay reefs, etc. all reports are encouraging and indicative of strong fishing. A little play-time has resulted in some serious snapper slapping, Kings, and Ling along with Trout in the surf. Capt. James Cunningham blistered the fish over mid-bay shell with guests boat fishing taking full Trout limits along with Redfish limits. The wade fishing scene has been offering similar productivity with Capt. Chris Cady zerioing in on Sand/Grass fish mid-day. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Flounder Gigging*

Gigging trips have been very hit and miss of late with boat trips hampered by low water and wading gigging trips hampered by poor timing and a lack of fish. So it's been pretty dicey on predictability lately. Capt. Pat Lester thinks we're due for a break after the Full Moon cycle. I wish I had better news, but that's how it's looking. Next attempt will be Wednesday night so we'll see. Subscribe on *Youtube*

*END OF SUMMER SALE*

*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge BLING is available on our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365. Use PROMO CODE: *SUNNY18* and take an additional 10% off. 8,100 sportsmen ollow us on *Facebook*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our Photo Gallery.

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hammertime!*

Capt. James Cunningham is reporting quick limits on Trout this morning with wade fishing guests working bait over mid-bay shells reefs. The hunt is on now for solid Redfish. Lots of great fishing on tap this week, stay tuned!


----------

